# Hi I’m new so not sure if I’m doing this right ? But what do y’all think is wrong with my goat



## clymer2687 (Aug 6, 2021)

Can someone help me out ? Not sure what’s going on with my girls vagina area?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 7, 2021)

Really not sure what I am looking at there....


What exactly are you worried about?

And....  how is she acting? Off her feed?

Is she pregnant or lactating?

How is her FAMACHA score?


----------



## clymer2687 (Aug 7, 2021)

Her vagina area is completely swollen and popping out . 
she’s only like 6 months old or so . She is acting completely fine . Temperature is perfect .  She’s great .


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 8, 2021)

clymer2687 said:


> Her vagina area is completely swollen and popping out .
> she’s only like 6 months old or so . She is acting completely fine . Temperature is perfect .  She’s great .


At that age....

Odd.

No idea.

And @Mini Horses who has goats?

@farmerjan i know you don't have goats...  but have you seen this?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 8, 2021)

Is she alone or other animals with her -- especially goats?  

Here are a few things that come to mind...bitten by insects, infection, bred by another animal, rubbing butt on something rough to cause injury.   Plus she could be cycling heat.  How long has it been this way?   

Got a picture?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like a growth.  Could be injury but, inclined to think a growth of some type.   I'd suggest you take her to a vet for exam to determine if it's something that needs removed.  Without hands on, hard to tell where it extends and if the underlying tissue is soft, hard, if pain when palpated, etc.   Should be checked out soon.

Could be simple as fluid filled from injury.  Good news is tissue in that area heals quickly.   She's small enough to cage and take to a vet.


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2021)

If swollen, then probably in heat.


----------

